# Colubrids > Hognose >  New to hogs.. hotspot temp?

## liv

Hi there, 

So I'm most likely getting a juvenile hognose this weekend, but am having a bit of trouble finding a consensus in care sheets on what the hotspot should be. I've seen 83 all the way to 91. I would keep it in my python rack, but if it needs a lower temperature than the ~90 that it's set to, I can easily rewire it to get whatever it needs (I have a whole empty shelf). 

Thanks!

----------


## SRMD

Here are some care sheets:
http://www.bennettreptiles.com/hognosecare.shtm
lhttp://www.thehognosesnake.co.uk/hog...care_sheet.htm
http://www.hognoses.co.uk/?page_id=82

But i am sure 88-91 is a good hot spot but i am no expert  :Smile:

----------


## liv

One of those sheets says 82-85, the other two say 90-94. I'll take your word on 90, saves me the trouble of rewiring  :Razz:

----------


## SRMD

if 2 say the same thing and one says different i would go with the two but i am no expert on hogs.

----------


## KMG

I have mine in a 10 gallon tank with a Zoo Med double dome light overhead. I have 40w bulbs and a thick Eco-Earth substrate. My tank has an ambient temp of 77 to 80, and has surface temps on the substrate at 82. She then has rocks and branches that get to 87 at the warmest. I will see mine come out and crawl around but I have never seen her basking on a hot spot. Most of the time she is buried, tunneling around in the Eco-Earth, the temp is the substrate is around 72 to 77 depending on which end she is on.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

This is what I would recommend you to follow http://www.bennettreptiles.com/hognosecare.shtml, just remember like any other snakes once you gain experience nothing stops you from experimenting and see what work best for your animals and yourself.

----------


## KMG

I know many people use paper substrate. I think for most situations they are fine, just not for a burrowing critter. Yes it is more of a pain to find them when they are buried but I believe it offers a more natural way of life for them. I like to watch my snakes act as close to how they would in the wild a possible. I would highly recommend a substrate they can burrow in. That's why I use the Eco-Earth. Its a dirt like feel without being dirt.

----------


## liv

Deborah, I think I'm going to follow that care sheet over the others, thanks for the recommendation! 

KMG, I plan on using aspen bedding. I agree that I want this little guy to be able to dig around a bit. 

I'm so excited now! I was hoping to find an albino, but I'm finding it really hard to find _any_ in my area, let alone any morphs. I guess I'll save a few bucks and pick up a normal  :Very Happy:

----------


## Royal Hijinx

My boy stopped eating until I bumped his hot spot to 90.

I use Sani Chips and he digs little tunnels.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Deborah, I think I'm going to follow that care sheet over the others, thanks for the recommendation! 
> 
> KMG, I plan on using aspen bedding. I agree that I want this little guy to be able to dig around a bit. 
> 
> I'm so excited now! I was hoping to find an albino, but I'm finding it really hard to find _any_ in my area, let alone any morphs. I guess I'll save a few bucks and pick up a normal


You know the reptile zoo named Reptilia right by wonderland in Vaughn i think it is?


Anyways they have albino hogs there. But they are $900.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

This is my basic set up for my Hoggie

----------


## liv

> You know the reptile zoo named Reptilia right by wonderland in Vaughn i think it is?
> 
> 
> Anyways they have albino hogs there. But they are $900.


Wow, that much? I saw them somewhere a few weeks ago for around $300. Maybe it was a random ridiculous deal or a scam. It was the only price I could find for them though so I thought that was the range I was looking at  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> This is my basic set up for my Hoggie


Awesome, thanks!  :Good Job:

----------


## KMG

This place is near me down in Texas. I know you would have to pay shipping but they have a large selection of albinos for much less than $800.

http://extremehogs.com/Available.html

----------


## liv

That's where I saw the prices that I referenced above. I really can't believe there is such a huge price gap between Canada and the States  :Surprised:  I wish I could order from there, but getting it over the border would cost triple what the snake does  :Tears:

----------


## Simple Man

It sounds like you have it about right. I keep them really dry in aspen with their waterbowl just barely a quarter inch of water in there. I have 80 ambient and 92 hot spot. This keeps them eating every 3-4 days. My female has doubled in size since I got her and the male is getting huge. Good luck!

Regards,

B

----------


## mainbutter

Don't forget, western hoggies live as far south as Texas and as far north as Canada.

They burrow and hibernate in winter, but still experience ridiculously cold temperatures.

Last summer in Minnesota, we had multiple +100F days.

The fact of the matter is that these snakes will THRIVE if you keep them away from extremes.  Multiple care sheets having (relatively large) disparity between recommended hot spots is a testament to the tolerant nature of western hoggie husbandry.

I set my rack hot spot at 89*F.

----------


## TheWinWizard

90 for the hotspot is fine.

----------


## geckobabies

I keep my hotspot at 90 and the cool end in the low 80s.  It keeps them feeding well and growing and helps keeps juvenile males from going off feed during the winter months, although not always.

----------


## A2reptiles

Hi Liv,

I keep my hogs in my BP rack set at 90 hot spot with aspen bedding and no problems.

----------

